# I sold two lambs!!



## alsea1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I finally sold two ram lambs.  Woot woot. 
Now I just gotta hope they do not get sick or anything until they go to new home.
The guy paid up front for them and is anxious to get them home.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 3, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2014)

Hooray for you!!


----------

